# YOUR SNOW TOTALS vs. DEFICIT



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

*YOUR SNOW TOTALS vs. DEFICIT*


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

At 20 inces ,at least that's what they say fell so far. Short 80 inches to be ave.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

no lake effect events this year . rare ?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Need like 37" to catch up to average season.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

need about 20 to catch the average


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Only need about 20 more salt app's to be competitive to last year...It can happen.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

short about 44 inches to reach an "average" winter.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wouldn't Season to Date totals vs Season Average be easier to understand?


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

so far we are short 17" but I hit 18" because voting six was way low. but hey we may catch up a little today now we may get 3"-6" depending if it ever changes over from this god awful rain to snow today


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

2COR517;1455162 said:


> Wouldn't Season to Date totals vs Season Average be easier to understand?


thanks for posting ,what do you think "deficit" means ???? Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

RepoMan1968;1455664 said:


> thanks for posting ,what do you think "deficit" means ???? Thumbs Up


It would have been easier if your poll had a broader range. We need over 30" to make an average winter.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

JD Dave;1455666 said:


> It would have been easier if your poll had a broader range. We need over 30" to make an average winter.


sorry . i would classify that under need snow.

fellas , it's not a gop quinniapiac poll , just a conversational piece . UNOFFICIAL


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Doesn't matter cause' I aint gettin' it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Vs indicates a comparison. It would just be more logical to compare actuals and expected rather than than deficit. Deficit is the variance to expected.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

We're about 16" over our average snowfall for the season and still have a good 6-7weeks to add to it.
Last year we had a substantially below average year but that's why it's called an average.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

coldcoffee;1455015 said:


> Only need about 20 more salt app's to be competitive to last year...It can happen.


Make that 15...Thumbs Up


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

more than double the yearly average already
that doesn't seem to be a choice.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We're at a whoppin 43" and we average right around 100 at the lakeshore and about 140" about 3 miles south.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

All I know is that I have not pushed yet


----------

